# shingleback skink care sheets



## BillReptiles (Jul 27, 2012)

Hay guys 
Just wondering if anyone can post a link of a shingle back care sheet. Ive looked everywhere with no luck  

Thanks


----------



## trader (Jul 27, 2012)

BillReptiles said:


> Hay guys
> Just wondering if anyone can post a link of a shingle back care sheet. Ive looked everywhere with no luck  Thanks



this may be of some help:
Victorian Herpetological Society ? SHINGLEBACK LIZARD


----------



## BillReptiles (Jul 27, 2012)

thats perfect thanks, anyone else have anything?


----------

